
Ask HN: Which books do you think created the best Perfect/Utopia worlds? - ghosthamlet
Which books do you think created the best Perfect&#x2F;Utopia worlds? 
or others not list here?<p>540 BC - 400 BC,  Analects of Confucius, Confucius<p>380 BC, Republic, Plato<p>1516, Utopia, Thomas More<p>1602, The City of the Sun, Campanella<p>1726, Gulliver&#x27;s Travels, Jonathan Swift<p>1848, The Communist Manifesto, Karl Marx and Friedrich Engels<p>1877, The Dream Of a Ridiculous Man, Dostoevsky<p>1887, Looking Backward, Edward Bellamy
======
MrTonyD
You forgot Lost Horizon. Or maybe even some of the "end of the world" books
(eg. Alas Babylon where they create a more simple world.)

But both those books are severely flawed if trying to think about real
possibilities, though I enjoyed both of them.

~~~
ghosthamlet
1933, Lost Horizon, James Hilton, i forgot it, I have seen the Lost Horizon
movie, but not the book, it must be a beautiful book.

------
dragonwriter
Not saying these are the best, but they probably should be in consideration:

1948, _Walden Two_ , B.F. Skinner

1975, _Ecotopia: The Notebooks and Reports of William Weston_ , Ernest
Callenbach

~~~
ghosthamlet
Thanks, i did not know this two, they seems interesting and more modern than
my lists.

